# BABIES !!!! I have babies



## Malnra (Dec 24, 2007)

The Ooth I got from Ian hatched sometime last night. It is still popping out some this morning. I would take a "wag" and say 100. I will work on getting a pic put up. The African Mantis is now in Indiana.

Thank you Ian


----------



## Malnra (Dec 24, 2007)




----------



## obregon562 (Dec 24, 2007)

what species? they look good!


----------



## Malnra (Dec 24, 2007)

obregon562 said:


> what species? they look good!


African Mantis

I will have to get a better pic, this qas a quickie .. apologies to MJ for the poor quality. ;-)


----------



## macro junkie (Dec 24, 2007)

Geoff_K said:


> African MantisI will have to get a better pic, this qas a quickie .. apologies to MJ for the poor quality. ;-)


isnt that mad..i bought an ooth of ian and guees whan it hatched?yesterday at 5am..i bet ours hatched about the same time.got lots of frute flys ready?its been 36hours so far and none of mine are eating..they say 48hours so heres hoping.


----------



## Malnra (Dec 24, 2007)

macro junkie said:


> isnt that mad..i bought an ooth of ian and guees whan it hatched?yesterday at 5am..i bet ours hatched about the same time.got lots of frute flys ready?its been 36hours so far and none of mine are eating..they say 48hours so heres hoping.


I am a little short on FF atm .... i was hoping the cultures i had would get another week .... i have a couple days before they eat (maybe) and hope what i have will do for now and more FF will appear. I also may order some pinhead crickets to help while i wait for FF to appear.

Was it an African Manits Ooth you had hatch ?


----------



## Rick (Dec 24, 2007)

They were already there


----------



## macro junkie (Dec 24, 2007)

Geoff_K said:


> I am a little short on FF atm .... i was hoping the cultures i had would get another week .... i have a couple days before they eat (maybe) and hope what i have will do for now and more FF will appear. I also may order some pinhead crickets to help while i wait for FF to appear.Was it an African Manits Ooth you had hatch ?


no - its flowermantis..good luck buddie..


----------



## Malnra (Dec 24, 2007)

Rick said:


> They were already there


Have you seen any ?


----------



## Malnra (Mar 22, 2008)

One of the 2 that "made it" molted to adult lasts night. Beautiful long wings on her.

I think I ended up with 2 females, so this species will end in my breedking program.


----------



## Malnra (Apr 14, 2008)

both are adults now ..... the one that first molted into adult is laying an ooth as i type .... it is a slow process .... she has never mated so it is a dud (unless they are a species that can make clones of themselves, think i read of one that does that if no mate is available)

i will have to search ;- )


----------



## Rob Byatt (Apr 15, 2008)

macro junkie said:


> its been 36hours so far and none of mine are eating..they say 48hours so heres hoping.


That's far too soon to have fruitflies in with them, you'll find that a lot will die if you try to feed them sooner than 2-3 days after hatching.


----------



## sk8erkho (Apr 15, 2008)

Does this feeding program apply to only certain species? When my P.Virescens hatched last week.  On day two they began drinking the water from the leaves and sides of the tank and fighting (as they do). It reminded me of when I incubated my first Chinese ooth and the fighting and cannibalism set in. Was not a pretty picture. :angry: Since I only have a small number of babies I began separating them and fed them Melanogasters on day two. They have since molted and are now very plump, still snapping at each other but no casualties as yet!!! So, was just wondering about the feeding , time frame, is all.

Cheers!!


----------



## Malnra (Apr 29, 2008)

One of the two that made it to adult laid her second ooth .... since she has never had a male partner i imagine it is not going to hatch, though i will toss it into a cup and set it aside just to see for sure.

has anyone had an african lay an ooth without a mate and let it sit to see what happened ?


----------



## Malnra (May 26, 2008)

One of the two that made it to adult died lastnight ... 2 females made it to adult ..... 5 months is pretty short time to go from one end to the other .....


----------

